

Secrets Of Freemium Pricing: Make The Cheapskates Pay - sathishmanohar
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/37737/Secrets-Of-Freemium-Pricing-Make-The-Cheapskates-Pay.aspx

======
aychedee
This is one of the better articles I've read on HN ever I think. More of this.

------
ac2u
Great tips. Need more articles like this. Thanks.

